# Cruze Transmission Problems



## nv0i (May 5, 2012)

I have taken my 2011 Cruze to a dealer several (at least 4) times because of transmission problems. They have not been able to find anything wrong with the transmission. But, they have updated the software which did help some, but I still do not feel the transmission shifts correctly. The car has 32,000 miles on it. All of the recalls have been performed.

Today when I went to pickup my daughter, I started the car and backed out of the driveway. When I put the car in drive, the Service Stabilitrack warning was displayed as was the Service Traction Control warning. The vehicle would drive in reverse just fine, but accelerated super slowly in drive. And, I was not able to put the transmission into manual mode.

When my wife got home with my daughter, I tried to drive the vehicle again and the only problem I noticed is the transmission seems to be surging (engaging and disengaging). This is especially noticeable at low speed when taking your foot off the accelerator and not pressing the brake pedal immediately. The service engine light is on now.

From what I have read, when those warnings are displayed, the vehicle goes into "limp home" mode. I live about 90 minutes from the dealer who performs all of the service on my vehicle. In your opinion, is it safe to drive the vehicle to the dealer, or should I arrange to have the vehicle taken to the dealer?

Is it just time to give up on the Cruze? My biggest concern is if I am having this many problems with the vehicle at 32,000 miles, how many more times will it be in the shop for an engine/powertrain problems before reaching the 100,000 mile mark?

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Engine light is on, stability control light is on, the car doesn't move, it's time to call roadside assistance and tell them to pick up the car in your driveway. I wouldn't trust that car to make it to the dealer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Three suggestions in addition to what Sciphi offered. 
1. Contact Chevrolet Customer Service and open a complaint. Be sure to get the claim number for future reference.
2. PM the Chevy Social Media Representative with the issues and infromation.
3. File a complaint with NHTSA if you are in the US.

I think your dealer's service department is incompetent and you might benefit from having another dealership look at the car. I don't know if that is an option for you.


----------



## nv0i (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will call road side assistance tomorrow and get a tow setup. 

I have already opened a claim with Chevrolet Customer Service, and I am waiting for them to call me. I filed the complaint yesterday afternoon so I do not expect to hear anything until tomorrow. I will PM the Chevy Social Media Representative in a few minutes. And, I will file a complaint with NHTSA.

Thank you again for all your help. And, I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nv0i said:


> I have taken my 2011 Cruze to a dealer several (at least 4) times because of transmission problems. They have not been able to find anything wrong with the transmission. But, they have updated the software which did help some, but I still do not feel the transmission shifts correctly. The car has 32,000 miles on it. All of the recalls have been performed.
> 
> Today when I went to pickup my daughter, I started the car and backed out of the driveway. When I put the car in drive, the Service Stabilitrack warning was displayed as was the Service Traction Control warning. The vehicle would drive in reverse just fine, but accelerated super slowly in drive. And, I was not able to put the transmission into manual mode.
> 
> ...




nv0i,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I have sent you an email to follow up with you. I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your concerns. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## elf_ohiostate09 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that is automatic, that I have only had for about 5 months now and it only has about 3600 miles on it, I have noticed that it hesitates to shift and shifts hard from 1-2 and 2-3, it also gets up to 3000 rpm's before shifting about 50% of the time. Also, if I drive it as a manual it down shifts extremely hard into 1st gear. In the five months I have had this car I have taken it to two different dealerships to try to get the transmission fixed. The first dealership did some programming updates which didn't fix anything and they couldn't replicate any of the issues. The second dealership said there is definitely something wrong but couldn't fix anything because they couldn't replicate the issues either. Chevy needs to hurry up and figure out what is wrong with these cars, because right now this car has just been a waste of money because it doesn't drive well and is not enjoyable to drive so I have been driving a '98 Mustang that drives great.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elf_ohiostate09 said:


> I have a 2011Chevy Cruze that is automatic, that I have only had for about 5 months nowand it only has about 3600 miles on it, I have noticed that it hesitates to shift and shifts hard from 1-2 and 2-3, it also gets up to 3000 rpm's before shifting about 50% of the time. Also, if I drive it as a manual it down shifts extremely hard into 1st gear. In the five months I have had this car I have taken it to two different dealerships to try to get the transmission fixed. The first dealership did some programming updates which didn't fix anything and they couldn't replicate any of the issues. The second dealership said there is definately something wrong but couldn't fix anything because they couldn't replicate the issues either. Chevy needs to hurry up and figure out what is wrong with these cars, because right now this car has just been a waste of money because it doesn't drive and is not enjoyable to drive so I have been driving a '98 Mustang that drives great.



elf_ohiostate09,
I understand your concerns and frustrations with the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

elf_ohiostate09 said:


> I have a 2011Chevy Cruze that is automatic, that I have only had for about 5 months nowand it only has about 3600 miles on it, I have noticed that it hesitates to shift and shifts hard from 1-2 and 2-3, it also gets up to 3000 rpm's before shifting about 50% of the time. Also, if I drive it as a manual it down shifts extremely hard into 1st gear. In the five months I have had this car I have taken it to two different dealerships to try to get the transmission fixed. The first dealership did some programming updates which didn't fix anything and they couldn't replicate any of the issues. The second dealership said there is definately something wrong but couldn't fix anything because they couldn't replicate the issues either. Chevy needs to hurry up and figure out what is wrong with these cars, because right now this car has just been a waste of money because it doesn't drive and is not enjoyable to drive so I have been driving a '98 Mustang that drives great.



I think all of us 2011 Cruze owners have the SAME problems with our transmissions. I am just SO happy that my car is a LEASE! Any loss in value falls on GM and NOT me! The dealers are really useless to help through no fault of their own because the PROBLEM lies with GM admitting that the 2011 tranny is a problem. Does ANYONE really expect GM to admit that? They'd have to recall 200,000-300,000 whatever Cruzes and fix the cars once and for all! That will NEVER happen UNLESS the NHTSA steps in.. Until then they will keep us going back and forth to the dealer wasting their time AND ours! My TCM was replaced in August with 10,196 miles on my car. I now have 11,347 and it's still QUIRKY AND it does NOT always GO when I step on the gas! The next thing that GM is going to do is put a "date recorder" on my car because these events are ERRATIC. SUPPOSEDLY this will record what is happening with the transmission. Sounds like what Progressive Insurance puts on your car to supposedly LOWER your insurance rates?

Anyway, I will go along with this to see if this changes anything, but I don't hold out much hope. To me, the only hope of having a car that shifts the way it should AND goes when you step on the gas is to get a new transmission. I don't see that happening unless this transmission goes! Once I reach the end of my rope, I will file a complaint with the NHTSA because I consider the lack of acceleration when I step on the gas a definite safety issue especially since I almost got hit by a bus 2 weeks ago. 

Stay tuned. I will surely post again in one of the tranny topics here, much to the dismay of many here most likely. Oh well- C'est la vie!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> it's still QUIRKY AND it does NOT always GO when I step on the gas!


This was the final deciding factor for me to trade the Cruze. I really did like the styling, and even though it had a few other problems, having the car decide not go when I NEEDED it to go to get out into traffic was it for me. Hope the recorder provides the right info to get your problem corrected.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This looks bad I wonder why GM has not replaced the Auto Trans but keeps on wasting customers time going to the dealer.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> it's still QUIRKY AND it does NOT always GO when I step on the gas!


Exactly fastdriver and MikeW! This is by far a more serious issue (for the auto Cruzes) than the reason for the shield recall! Why isn’t GM addressing it? Are they going to wait till lives are lost!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

MikeW said:


> This was the final deciding factor for me to trade the Cruze. I really did like the styling, and even though it had a few other problems, having the car decide not go when I NEEDED it to go to get out into traffic was it for me. Hope the recorder provides the right info to get your problem corrected.


I, too, like the styling, the color, the ride, the quietness etc. I have had NO other problems like the anti-freeze smell or a tepid AC (mine is freezing cold) or the load of other issues people have posted on this site. However, the problem I do have I consider serious. I hold NO hope that this "data recorder" will solve ANYTHING because if it did, GM would have a solution by now! I DOUBT that I am the FIRST one to get this data recorder installed although I have NOT seen that mentioned anywhere in these topics. Maybe I am the first? Like I said, I'll try it, but I am NOT taking any bets that this will solve the problem. Stay tuned!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...please visit this 'poll' on this subject and cast your YES or NO vote: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...tic-transmission-shift-jerky-erratically.html


----------



## Soon to be X-Cruze owner (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry to see this thread because all of the feedback matches my experiences with my 2011 Cruze Eco. Just like the rest, I love the styling and features but the hesitation in traffic, occasional missed shifts between 2nd & 3rd gear, and stuck shifting until 4,000 RPM are the reasons why I will sell this car immediately. (Or will be forced to trade it if buyers get savvy to this)

To the folks at Chevy, I was really proud to buy this car to help the economy and your company, but this transmission problem is a trust breaker and I'm afraid that I won't be looking at Chevy products anymore or letting my friends buy them either.


----------



## Tea (Nov 20, 2012)

*Mod your Cruze transmission*

To the Cruze owners out there, I suggest you get the ATF change and see how is the respond of the car. Or get an ext cooler installed. I am driving a 2011 Cruze too, the original setting is slow I would say, however, I installed a booster which helps with the shifting and get regular change to ATF. Well, so far me and my friends (a group of Cruze owners) are not encountering any problem and we are enjoying the car.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> This looks bad I wonder why GM has not replaced the Auto Trans but keeps on wasting customers time going to the dealer.


it wouldn't be GM, then


----------



## neto (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello I have a 2010 Cruze and is presenting transmission problems, the dealer told me today that they need to open the transmission from the valve box just to see the condition from the valves and oil are? and also to see if there are burrs inside which i believe should be right?, but either way if they replace the transmission oil after the visual inspection there is no warranty the transmission will work fine, so my question is if this is necessary or if there is something else they should do prior to open the valve box? thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neto said:


> Hello I have a 2010 Cruze and is presenting transmission problems, the dealer told me today that they need to open the transmission from the valve box just to see the condition from the valves and oil are? and also to see if there are burrs inside which i believe should be right?, but either way if they replace the transmission oil after the visual inspection there is no warranty the transmission will work fine, so my question is if this is necessary or if there is something else they should do prior to open the valve box? thanks!


How old and how many miles? While I can understand that doing this might not fix the problem, I can't believe that any work by the dealer would invalidate the 5 year/100,000 mile power train warranty. What kind of warranty they'd give you on the repair itself beyond the power train is another question.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

neto said:


> Hello I have a 2010 Cruze and is presenting transmission problems, the dealer told me today that they need to open the transmission from the valve box just to see the condition from the valves and oil are? and also to see if there are burrs inside which i believe should be right?, but either way if they replace the transmission oil after the visual inspection there is no warranty the transmission will work fine, so my question is if this is necessary or if there is something else they should do prior to open the valve box? thanks!


Did you okay the dealership to tear down your transmission yet, neto? Let us know how everything turns out with repairs. We're here if you require any additional help while working with your dealership. Just send us a PM with your VIN and full contact info.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## frustrated cruzer (Jul 7, 2015)

*frustrated cruzer*

Sounds a lot like the problems my 2013 Cruz is having. Frustrated with hearing they cannot duplicate the problem?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

frustrated cruzer said:


> Sounds a lot like the problems my 2013 Cruz is having. Frustrated with hearing they cannot duplicate the problem


Hey there, 

What seems to be the concern? I would be more than happy to look into anything further for you. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

My 2012 Chevy cruze ran great up until last week. Won't shift into any gear. Towed to dealer, they ask to run a diagnostic test for 169.00, and then tell me they can't findbth problem. Then they recommend me replacing the transmission at a cost of 4600.00. That's insane.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzefanNJ said:


> My 2012 Chevy cruze ran great up until last week. Won't shift into any gear. Towed to dealer, they ask to run a diagnostic test for 169.00, and then tell me they can't findbth problem. Then they recommend me replacing the transmission at a cost of 4600.00. That's insane.


How many miles do you have on your Cruze?


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

obermd said:


> How many miles do you have on your Cruze?


130k. well maintained. I don't understand the transmission dying at those miles, I still have a 1993 Chevy blazer with the original transmission and 240k on it and it runs great.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzefanNJ said:


> 130k. well maintained. I don't understand the transmission dying at those miles, I still have a 1993 Chevy blazer with the original transmission and 240k on it and it runs great.


By well maintained, at what intervals did you change the transmission fluid?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

CruzefanNJ said:


> 130k. well maintained. I don't understand the transmission dying at those miles, I still have a 1993 Chevy blazer with the original transmission and 240k on it and it runs great.


This is the single biggest concern I have for the longevity of my Cruze. Losing a transmission out of warranty. Especially given how bad the factory fluid seems to be for them. It's over $1500 just for the transmission itself.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Going back a few years, an AT was an separate component with its own mechanics to determine shift points, maybe a throttle rod or later, a vacuum modulator, then a shift down switch was added when you hit the gas. Heck, just recently was able to completely rebuild my TH-400 keeping only the casting and replacing everything, all the gears, planetaries, torque converter, governor, control valve, vacuum modulator, fluid pan, all the seals using all Borg Warner made in the USA parts, for less than 500 bucks. Only part I kept original was the casting. But when it was new, that price was more like 125 bucks.

In the late 80's, came out with electronic control to replace an "expensive" governor and modulator with a dirt cheap microcontroller, also a cheap permanent magnet with a few turns of wire on it was added for a Vss. A small AT module was used with the microcontroller and a PROM that permanently stored the firmware. Before this, had a neutral safety switch, that at most had two wires on it to make the circuit in either P or N, maybe a third to switch on the backup lights.

After, now a whole bunch of wires on it for AT control, no longer switch gears, but now switching contacts. A brake switch was also added that had to be closed to either get into OD or torque converter lockup. Since they are using dirt cheap copper contacts, created new problems. One poor contact, no AT, a dishonest shop would say you need a new transmission just because of a poor contact. But not around here. 

With the advent of OBD II in 1996 faster microcontrollers were available, so why are we using a separate controller for the AT, ECU controller can handle that. And with the internet, why use a PROM, we can use flashram instead and send new code over the internet. Doubt if this is saving money, takes a mechanic a half an hour to find the correct code, download it to a laptop, then feed this into your vehicle, and flashram can lose its memory, PROM can't.

So this is where we are today. With a RWD vehicle, could check out the pressure points in an AT, have a gauge for this, but not anymore with FWD, dang thing is so close to the engine, can't even get to those ports.

So if you are having problems, these are some of the reasons, but the odds are, your problems are electrical, not mechanical, but way too complicated for the average mechanic to figure out. 

My solution to this problem was to only purchase a vehicle with a manual transmission, didn't have this in 2011, wanted a tad more luxury so did come out with one in the 2012 2LT. Chevy made a sale, but now history, so will have to look elsewhere. Ironically, when we went to Italy, practically all vehicles had an MT, if you wanted an AT had to pay extra and order well in advance.

But our EPA says can't buy an Italian vehicle, even though their emission standards are stricter than ours, they don't meet our emission standards. So maybe time to leave this stupid country ran by idiots in our congress.


----------



## Idomin07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
New member just bought a 2013 cruze ls in silver with 23k miles. We've had it for 2 weeks and already we are starting to notice that the transmission is funky at 1-2 and maybe 3rd gear. We plan on taking it into the stealership soon and get it checked out. This car is for my wife who's been driving a 2000 saturn with ^120 miles and it shifted smoother then this. Really not trying to deal with any of this in a 23k mile car! Knock on wood my 05 Colorado hasn't had any issues whatsoever and it's at 130K miles!! Hopefully the dealer won't try and jerk me around with bs excuses.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Idomin07 said:


> Hi everyone!
> New member just bought a 2013 cruze ls in silver with 23k miles. We've had it for 2 weeks and already we are starting to notice that the transmission is funky at 1-2 and maybe 3rd gear. We plan on taking it into the stealership soon and get it checked out. This car is for my wife who's been driving a 2000 saturn with ^120 miles and it shifted smoother then this. Really not trying to deal with any of this in a 23k mile car! Knock on wood my 05 Colorado hasn't had any issues whatsoever and it's at 130K miles!! Hopefully the dealer won't try and jerk me around with bs excuses.


By design, the Cruze auto shifts differently than any trans GM produced before it.

It is an 'adaptive' design….that means it continually updates its shift programming and over time 'learns' the operators driving style……
You are at a disadvantage in this case because the car has 23k of 'unlearning' to do…..and 'relearning' your driving style.

The dealer could erase the TCM memory so the trans begins learning your driving style immediately…..
But be aware, even when this unit has 'adapted' to you the shifting will never be the same as your old Saturn was…..different trans, different year, more gears, yada yada.
Eventually you will also pick up on the trans going into neutral while stopped, holding the brake, and re-engaging every time you release the brake…..this is a mileage enhancement…..minimal engine load while stopped.

Currently, I doubt if the trans is misbehaving…..more likely you folks picking up on the difference between old and new designs.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ford has used this learning behaviour for a while now.


----------



## Idomin07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention we got the manual tranny. The moment we shift into 1st you hear/feel a "clunk" type sound. We have to shift super gently in order for the shift to be smooth


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Disregard my entire response.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Idomin07 said:


> Hi everyone!
> New member just bought a 2013 cruze ls in silver with 23k miles. We've had it for 2 weeks and already we are starting to notice that the transmission is funky at 1-2 and maybe 3rd gear. We plan on taking it into the stealership soon and get it checked out. This car is for my wife who's been driving a 2000 saturn with ^120 miles and it shifted smoother then this. Really not trying to deal with any of this in a 23k mile car! Knock on wood my 05 Colorado hasn't had any issues whatsoever and it's at 130K miles!! Hopefully the dealer won't try and jerk me around with bs excuses.


Hello Idomin07, 

We apologize for the unexpected concerns with your Cruze. We see that you plan on going into the dealership, which is a recommended step, but please feel free to let us know if you need any extra assistance. We would be more than happy to get in touch with them regarding this situation. Just send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shante (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a 2012 Chevy cruze. I just hit 124k on it. I took it to the dealership when it first started jerking and having shifting problems. I had received a letter in the mail stating to get the transmission grommet checked that was when I was at 119k. Gm said they would replace it up to 120k. The dealership said it wasn't the grommet and my transmission was fine 4 weeks later on 9/10/15 my transmission went out and I'm still paying on this car. They said nothing was wrong with my transmission and stated it was my intake manifold valve... But my car won't go in reverse and won't change gear from 2 to 3 it is stuck between 1&2. I don't know what to do. My intake manifold was fixed my transmission was the problem and no warranty. HELP!


----------



## MadCymbl316 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sadly I've had mine for five years and now started with this problem. Last night I was driving home and it really jacked up. When it's going from 1-2, 2-3 it is revving from 2500-5/6000 rpms on its own. It's struggling to make those changes. I'm pissed cause I just got it from the dealerships two weeks ago from being serviced. I'm hoping not to have to buy a new transaxle/transfer case because they told me the warranty that covers that is the 60k not the 100k. So I'm screwed and will have to pick up the tab on that after the diagnostic fee of 110.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MadCymbl316 said:


> Sadly I've had mine for five years and now started with this problem. ... because they told me the warranty that covers that is the 60k not the 100k.


2016 Cruzes are 60K miles, but if yours is 5 years old, it should be 100K miles. The dealer is confused.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MadCymbl316 said:


> I'm hoping not to have to buy a new transaxle/transfer case because they told me the warranty that covers that is the 60k not the 100k. So I'm screwed and will have to pick up the tab on that after the diagnostic fee of 110.



Tell them your going to call Chevy customer service about your car to verify what is covered by the warranty and open a case. If anything a 2011 may be out of the powertrain warranty(5year.100K) based on years not miles. If you have transmission issues and it has not been 5 years, the warranty should cover it.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

There should be diagnostic codes stored to prove there is a issue. I'm not thinking its a transmission issue and more of a electrical issue. The battery ground cable comes to mind. If I was working on it I would defenetly check vehicle trouble codes and see what the modules think is going on and go from there. Smell and visual check of the trams fluid to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> If anything a 2011 may be out of the powertrain warranty(5year.100K) based on years not miles.


Oops. Forgot about the years. It's based on when the car is first sold - the "in service" date. Since 5 years ago was April 2011, it's very possible it's "timed out".


----------



## roxygirl72284 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi, 
I just started leasing a 2016 Cruze in March. Got it with 11 miles. Currently has 5,600. Im experiencing a hard downshift and erratic shifting when I accelerate. Been to the service dept. twice and they still haven't fixed it. I was wondering if you've had any luck with yours?


----------



## mattillakk (Sep 27, 2015)

elf_ohiostate09 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that is automatic, that I have only had for about 5 months now and it only has about 3600 miles on it, I have noticed that it hesitates to shift and shifts hard from 1-2 and 2-3, it also gets up to 3000 rpm's before shifting about 50% of the time. Also, if I drive it as a manual it down shifts extremely hard into 1st gear. In the five months I have had this car I have taken it to two different dealerships to try to get the transmission fixed. The first dealership did some programming updates which didn't fix anything and they couldn't replicate any of the issues. The second dealership said there is definitely something wrong but couldn't fix anything because they couldn't replicate the issues either. Chevy needs to hurry up and figure out what is wrong with these cars, because right now this car has just been a waste of money because it doesn't drive well and is not enjoyable to drive so I have been driving a '98 Mustang that drives great.


Nice to know I am not alone. I am having the very same issue. 2011 6AT w/1.4L turbo. 56,000mi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpavlik (Dec 22, 2016)

This seems exactly the same as my 2011 Cruze. I posted about it here but still looking for resolution http://www.cruzetalk.com/#/topics/186506?page=1&_k=y3rw3a


----------



## ltsaim (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a same problem with my 2012 automatic lt and I do not know how to solve it since my powertrain warranty ended last april


----------



## Slimfox (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, I’ve been experiencing the same with my car and it has been in and out of the shops more then I can count. I’m getting really frustrated with it as I’m a single parent and all I do is highway driving for work. I’m 40 mins away from any kind of dealership now. And my engine light is on yet again, slipping really bad. Stability control check, etc. I’m getting tired of it and going to be making a huge complaint about my Chevy Cruze. I’m a very upset customer that just spend $2000 getting all of the electric system fixed that failed my car as well. 



Chevy Customer Care said:


> nv0i,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I have sent you an email to follow up with you. I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your concerns. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

